# Futurist Theatre Scarborough - February 2015



## GPSJim (Feb 2, 2015)

This was probably the best location I have ever had the pleasure to explore! After a good tip-off from a mate of mine I decided to make an early start and get this place documented while access was possible. As soon as I walked in it was like derp heaven, with everything left exactly as it was when the place was shut just over a year ago. 1960's signage lines the halls and some of the best chandeliers I've ever seen in a theatre! The highlight for me was definitely the projector room, finding magazines and music tapes left from the workers and a Soul Train cassette left out as though someone had just been listening to it 

If you don't know the history then just google the name, it's got plenty of action in the media at the moment with a lot of people trying to save it from being tore down to be replaced with a rollercoaster!

Before everyone decides to take a road trip to this place, save your fuel! It has now been sealed, which if I'm honest I'm happy about, because if they do get the chance to save it at least it won't be wrecked first.

Sorry there's not many photos, I spent about 3 hours in here and honestly thought I'd taken more. Too busy walking around in awe of the place.
Hope you enjoy!

























Thanks!​


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2015)

That's crazy! Sounds like your timing was spot on, places like this don't come up very often! 
Top notch photos as usual too mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Big C (Feb 2, 2015)

Absolutely love this place, nice one.


----------



## mookster (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm not usually into theatres etc but that is stunning!


----------



## Chopper (Feb 2, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## odeon master (Feb 2, 2015)

excellent to see, thanks , looks in great condition, couple of intact 35mm projectors, allthough ones minus its lamphouse.


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Perfect timing, Jim. Gutted I couldnt join you.......... soooooooo jelous right now, it's stunning!!!!


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 2, 2015)

odeon master said:


> excellent to see, thanks , looks in great condition, couple of intact 35mm projectors, allthough ones minus its lamphouse.



Yeah, I loved the little projector room. Not sure why the lamphouse was missing


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 2, 2015)

Old No.13 said:


> Perfect timing, Jim. Gutted I couldnt join you.......... soooooooo jelous right now, it's stunning!!!!



Shame pal, you would have loved it!


----------



## odeon master (Feb 2, 2015)

yes, the projectors look like Cinemeccanica Victoria 8 machines to me, these were standard Odeon cinema spec from the late 1960's.
Did they have a 3 tier platter nearby? this device called a cake stand is what would feed the film into and off the projector when running, cannot see one in your photo.
Does look like some equipment has been removed, most likely sold to another cinema when it closed.
35 mm machines are now mainly obsolete as its all gone digital now


----------



## smiler (Feb 2, 2015)

Absolutely stunning site, so glad it's been sealed before getting wrecked, Thanks


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 2, 2015)

odeon master said:


> yes, the projectors look like Cinemeccanica Victoria 8 machines to me, these were standard Odeon cinema spec from the late 1960's.
> Did they have a 3 tier platter nearby? this device called a cake stand is what would feed the film into and off the projector when running, cannot see one in your photo.
> Does look like some equipment has been removed, most likely sold to another cinema when it closed.
> 35 mm machines are now mainly obsolete as its all gone digital now



I took some more pics of the projectors, just in case 









I never saw any platter. Are they what you thought?​


----------



## odeon master (Feb 2, 2015)

GPSJim said:


> I took some more pics of the projectors, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing the extra shots, can see the orginal monitor speakers for the projectionist high up on the wall, can see the lamp rectifier on the far wall, looks like the sound system amplifier panel has been removed, and theres no cake stand platter or the other sytem was a tower unit, so maybe these have also been taken out.
Projectors look in excellent order, they would work again no problem


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2015)

Chance in a million you couldn't get it any better than this,super shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simonipswich (Feb 4, 2015)

I would say "thanks" but I can't, seems I am locked out!


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 4, 2015)

From someone who used to work in a cinema, this pleases me. Would love to visit a place like this.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW! That is stunning! Good work


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 6, 2015)

Great timing to get this one. Looks ace. No roofage for you this time?


----------



## woody65 (Feb 8, 2015)

the guy that used to run the cinema removed most of the equipment including the digi projector, he owns the other cinema near by.

the frontage under the cladding is amazing, shame on the council for what they are doing


----------



## Dugie (Feb 12, 2015)

Stunning that is all i can say... Well apart from lucky sod for getting to see it 

Fingers crossed the future is good for this place.

Dugie


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great Pics. I live in Scarborough and this has only been closed for a year. There is a demolition order in place but there is a petition in place to save it. It has just lost the right to be a listed building. Underneath the horrendous cladding at the front is beautiful marble but the council thought in its heyday that the marble would be too much to maintain so stuck awful yellow cladding on it..


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 12, 2015)

You made the local paper with this report. The place is well and truly sealed now


----------



## GPSJim (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> Great timing to get this one. Looks ace. No roofage for you this time?



Never even crossed my mind  I'm such a liar!


----------



## xexxa (Feb 27, 2015)

I wonder who is paying the electricity bill?


----------

